# Black River Steel



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Has anyone really focused on the Black River? Reports say that it is cleaner than the Rock. I have been in it a couple of times and found a sweet spot between Ford Rd. and the Lake. Just curious why no one ever mentions it?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nobody talks about it because it's an unstocked trib. It's kind of an unwritten rule on here.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

never thought of going there before.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Nick, Don't worry to much about the "unwritten rule" That's why it's unwritten.The Black has great public access and has decent fish numbers. OCBS gives water data and it's on the radar of other steelhead sites. Check the pictures of some other posts on this site and you will recognize a few places.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya I live a few blocks away. I always went to vermilion. maybe next time I will hit up the black!


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

my dad said the black river used to be crazy polluted. its still polluted but not as bad anymore.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

archman said:


> Nobody talks about it because it's an unstocked trib. It's kind of an unwritten rule on here.


If that were true, this post and a few others wouldn't exist.


----------



## Kodiak (Nov 10, 2007)

nicholasburnsworth said:


> Reports say that it is cleaner than the Rock.


That's absolute misinformation! The Rocky has no major industry on it, the Black has a friggin' steel mill on it's banks (among other industry)! The Rocky is much cleaner.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> If that were true, this post and a few others wouldn't exist.


That's why I said "kind of". Check out the other thread that is going on now that Wish It Was you started, and tell me why he's taking so much heat if it's not really an unwritten rule.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't know that unstocked tribs were not suppose to be talked about (that would limit some of the greatest resources of this area in my opinion) but I am quite new. I know personally, I pay VERY close attention to any post I see about these because they are generally not fished as hard.

As far as the Black River, it use to be real bad. They claim that it is cleaned up now but to what extent I am unsure of. From what I know by the mouth to the Steel Mill was pretty bad but the oar docks are cleaned up. I believe the EPA is regulating the industries a lot stronger along with a lot of industries going over seas and what not. This had to make some improvement. The agricultural pollution is still affecting it a little I'm sure but this goes for everywhere. 

I remember as a little kid catching fish with huge tumors sticking off their face. The growths were so huge that the fish was swimming sideways in circles. But then again these fish swim from into the lake and move elsewhere.

I really doubt that it is cleaner than the Rocky. Just look along the side of the rivers at the garbage and also look at the color of the river. Who knows though, I'm no scientist.

I fish in the Black River and have had success. I usually don't keep the fish unless off of the Mile Long or the Rocks though.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Yea and check out my post on that thread. I am really curious why you guys act the way you do about your supposed "spots". There are a million steelhead in those rivers and before you guys found out about it I'm sure the locals wish you would have stayed away. If the public wasn't made aware of this sport you wouldn't have the stocking being done that is. Why do you think you're aspect of fishing is so special that it entitles you to criticize people in the way you do? Why do I get a feeling of elite-ism within your group? I've often wanted to fly fish but your example causes me pause. Not trying to be critical here folks but think an outside view may be illuminating. They may be one of the easiest fish I've ever caught, I just don't get the attitude.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

sea pro I am confused? what are you talking about? fly fishermen's egos and there hidden spots?? did you post in the wrong thread? if so thats cool but here is some insight into fly fishing. since the beginning of this year I choose to be a fly fisherman and I just chose to do that instead of using a spin cast not because its any better on catching fish. maybe for me its the keeping yourself busy with the rod, line,drift,etc rather than just casting and sitting there like I always have done. don't get me wrong I still spin cast in the lake on my boat. but in the river. its strictly fly for me! I am addicted. seems like the spin guys are having way more luck anyways in my neck of the woods. so these are just the thoughts of a fly fisherman, not all are elite. (maybe one day i will be! jk) lol. as for spots there are millions of um. sometimes you just got to find a spot for yourself or one thats not so crowded


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Fishaholic69 - now *you* make me want to go fly fishing.  
Thats what I thought fishing was about - camaraderie !!
Seems like alot of people lose that perspective. 
Your excitement is exactly what I look for in this forum and sport. Thanks!!


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I fish it at least 5-6 times a year. All in all, the pros of BR is that there are few crowds and it's always open (open meaning that there are stretches that never freeze due to the water treatment plant). The major con is that you need to work hard and do a lot of walking to catch what amounts to a few hours on a small stretch of some of the other rivers such as the V and RR.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

nicholasburnsworth said:


> Has anyone really focused on the Black River? Reports say that it is cleaner than the Rock. I have been in it a couple of times and found a sweet spot between Ford Rd. and the Lake. Just curious why no one ever mentions it?



The times that I've fished the BR, it's been pretty much just as "clear" as any of the other rivers. If it has time to settle, it gets just as gin clear as RR. I'm assuming that's what you were referring to. Some of the replies to this post seemed to be more in reference to how "clean" it actually is = garbage, pollution, mercury levels, etc. I understand that this isn't what you were referring to, but some of the other guys apparently didn't. From what I've read, a body of water can be very clear yet still full of pollutants so I have no idea what the status of the BR is, but I know that it's clarity is no different than anywhere else.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

archman said:


> That's why I said "kind of". Check out the other thread that is going on now that Wish It Was you started, and tell me why he's taking so much heat if it's not really an unwritten rule.


Some of us may share that philosophy as individuals. To even imply that such a thing might exist here is a pipe dream at best.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW! Thanks guys, I wish I could get together with every one of you in the same place and have a few beers and hear some of the discussions that go on. It seems some of you like to stir things up a bit. lol
If we don't get to much rain I'll be hitting the BR south of the DMD.

P.S. There are actual reports of Black River testing cleaner than other surrounding tributaries. 

:B =


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

archman said:


> That's why I said "kind of". Check out the other thread that is going on now that Wish It Was you started, and tell me why he's taking so much heat if it's not really an unwritten rule.


yea in two day 5 pages wow i dint even say anything but the name


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

When I was a senior at Elyria High back in '84 our current events class read an article from Newsweek about how the EPA was imposing fines on Ohio until they did something about cleaning up the Black River. There were even pictures of fish with lesions on them.
As far as mentioning unstocked tribs goes, I did PM one person once about my success with bass on the Black this past summer. 2 days later the guy posts directions along with a map to the hot spots.
never again!


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

One thing that we all have to remember is that every trib in northern Ohio has steel running up it whether it's a river, creek, or small puddle. Obviously, the stocked tribs have more fish than the unstocked, but there are very few true secret holes that still exist. My best "honey hole" (NOT the BR) is unstocked, and I have my select holes that I hit that almost always results in a minimum of at least a few fish for that morning with some days that reult in good #s, BUT I have to work (that means that I actually have to walk). Is this place a secret??? No, not really, but most guys don't want to work that far to catch a few fish. Most of the guys that aren't die-hards (and most really aren't) don't like to explore. They want to go to the place that they hear about, drive up, get out of the car, and cast their rod. The point that I'm getting at is that we can share tribs, creeks, etc. without giving up "exact locations". There's no need to be territorial because the end result will be that most guys aren't willing to sacrifice the time and effort to figure out the true intricacies of a body of water unless they are right in front of them. If you want to take the journey to fish next to me then I will enjoy the company. If not, then I will continue to enjoy fishing alone. The bottom line is the #s of guys aren't getting any higher. They are at an all-time high! That's all that we can do is spread them out a little bit more than they already are. My theory is that it takes those select few die-hards that are willing to go the extra mile to fish alone, and I have a feeling that I will continue to fish alone unless they build some roads that lead to my spots.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm with Bubba, Well said. The best fishing days that I have had, the only other footprints I've seen when leaving are mine from coming in. Clip


----------

